# Calgary aquarium BBQ's fish



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure about the legitimacy of this.. And it is a comedy broadcast of some sort.. CBC.ca | This Is That | Calgary Aquarium Closes


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

omg what the hell?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't believe this for one bit . its the internet and i don't believe it intill i here it for myself.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i did a quick google search for calgary aquarium and grill and nothing came up
im thinking its a joke too, not a funny one though


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

it is messed up but i think the people that work there would not allow this


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I think someone is yankin someones chain ......oooo a grill out . Only a cowboy could come up with that ....LOL


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

will its not really funny but if you wanna try belugas i guess you can .
bring your family


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i hated the comment about how theyd lose their instinct and not make it in the wild, yet tonnes of dolphins have been successfully released from captivity and gone on to make it, or look at the lionfish which is now an invasive species on the east coast of north america and in the carribean and is suspected to have originally been released by hurricanes shattering aquariums and releasing the fish, not only did these fish survive they thrived in conditions they didnt even evolve in.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am gonna say hoax. Think about all the chemicals labeled 'NOT FOR USE IN FOOD FISH'. Then think of health inspections canada having a huge field day.

I'm sure they would just sell the rare fish to other aquariums then cart the rest of the bunch off to LFSes.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

No way this is true. I highly doubt that they'd be able to get away with eating a sea otter. If this does turn out to be true than I'll be very surprised.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

If this does turn out to be true I'll be deeply disapointed in this countries people and goverment to let something like this happen. But I did look it up and nothing came up so I"m 95% sure this is not true.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

That "skit" is part of a radio blog called THIS IS THAT . 
CBC.ca | This Is That

"We don't just talk about the issues.We fabricate them."

They have a video on there regarding a double rainbow which is pretty funny.


----------



## rocker85675 (May 4, 2010)

if anyone believes this call me, i have some "lakefront" property for sale. come on people, common sense dictates that this would NEVER HAPPEN! ;-)


----------

